# Wanting to relocate to Dubai - new to this forum



## sroo316 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm contemplating relocating to the UAE this year. It's been a long overdue idea and now I am trying to take steps to make it happen. I have several questions, and will probably have several more as time goes on. But primarily, if I could get some advice on some of the following topics, that would be greatly appreciated. First I'll give you a brief synopsis on me. 
I'm a 30 yr old female who currently resides in Canada, working in the Finance department for an international Engineering firm. I have spent 14 years in Canada, and the first 16 of my life living in Saudi Arabia...so I'm no stranger to the middle east. Although I don't actually speak arabic (would this be a problem?)

1) I think one of my biggest concerns in being a single female wanting to move to the UAE on her own. I dont mean to sound ignorant...but is this common? How does a female get along on her own in an Arab country? I hear that UAE is more progressive than most middle east countries...is this correct? 
2) Where is the best place to look for a job...I have worked primarily in Investor/Shareholder relations. 
3)What is the avg monthly salary? And what are average monthly expenses? 
4) Any job I get should provide housing? 
5) Would I want to drive there myself?

This move is a very big step in my life, and nothing short of terrifying. I am hoping to hear stories from others who have taken the leap that can perhaps provide some inspiration and maybe help move me in the right direction. 
If you're wondering why I would consider this move since I'm so scared...to be honest, that part of the world feels home to me more than anywhere else ever has. 

I also apologize for this sounding more like a blog than a few questions lol. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum

You mention that it's been 14 years since you lived in the Middle East; have you travelled here at all since? As you are "terrified" maybe it would be better to come on a visit first and see if you still feel at home here before committing to a permanent move? Like everywhere else in the world, the region has changed a lot since you left. The UAE is also very different to Saudi Arabia. 

Not speaking Arabic won't hold you back at all, although language abilities are certainly helpful in such a varied expat society. You also won't have any problems as a single woman, I lived here on my own for 9 months before my husband joined me and felt safer than I would have in the UK. If you've searched the forum you will know that cohabiting is illegal (although lots of people do it) so that's something to bear in mind if you meet someone. 

You would use the same methods to find a job here as anywhere else in the world. This has been covered extensively (and recently) on the forum so please do some searching through old threads. 

Remuneration packages are structured in a variety of ways; some may separate out basic salary and allowances, others will quote a single figure which takes into account living costs. It's more important to have an understanding of what kind of salary you need to live the lifestyle you want. The "post your salary here" thread should help you structure your thinking. There are also a number of 2011 UAE salary surveys available online if you do a Google search; these might help you get a better idea for your particular industry/role. 

Driving also fine, takes some getting used to and a fair bit of getting lost but otherwise nothing to worry about.

Good luck!


----------



## sroo316 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!
I have actually traveled quite a bit into the middle east in the last 14 years I've been in Canada. It's not the culture shock that worries me, I think it's just a big move alone...I'm sure you know uprooting is not the easiest.
I will start researching the other forums now that I know to do so.
Are you enjoying living in Dubai?


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can share some of your concerns. I'm a single woman and I was worried about making the move but after reading this forum and other people's experiences I'm looking forward to my move next month.

I also visited Dubai last year so I have an idea what to expect. You should definitely check it out before you commit to moving. It isn't for everyone.


----------



## sroo316 (Jan 12, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> I can share some of your concerns. I'm a single woman and I was worried about making the move but after reading this forum and other people's experiences I'm looking forward to my move next month.
> 
> I also visited Dubai last year so I have an idea what to expect. You should definitely check it out before you commit to moving. It isn't for everyone.


That's great that Ur making the move! Where are you moving from? Did you have a hard time finding a job?
Good luck I hope you have a great experience!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm moving from England, I have to be honest I didn't actively look for a job over here. After I got back from visiting a friend in Dubai I applied to the organisation I wanted to work for and after many months of waiting they finally had a job suitable. They called me and I went to an assessment centre in London and got offered the job on Christmas eve. Since the my days have been filled with paperwork and medical records. Can't wait to make the move now! 

Good luck with your job search


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

> Where is the best place to look for a job...I have worked primarily in Investor/Shareholder relations.


So banking sector or public companies? I think with regards to the latter option Arabic language skills would be required (just a guess). The banking sector is not very healthy at the moment, but as Dubai is still the financial hub in the Gulf region there are quite some large banking offices. Perhaps check their websites and/or connect to some recruiters in the area through LinkedIn. Good luck!

Marcel


----------



## sroo316 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Marcel! I'm going to try my luck everywhere!


----------



## yazmin182 (Jan 6, 2012)

sroo316 said:


> Thanks Marcel! I'm going to try my luck everywhere!


Hey, my name is Yasmeen and I am in a similar situation. I was born in Kuwait but grew up in Canada most of my life. I have been teaching in Kuwait for the past 2 years and thought relocating to Dubai is the thing for me. I am currently searching for jobs. 

Where in Canada are you from?


----------



## sroo316 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Yasmin, I live in Toronto currently. Kuwait is one of the places I was thinking about moving to. How is it there? Good luck with your job search, I am in the same boat.


----------



## yazmin182 (Jan 6, 2012)

sroo316 said:


> Hi Yasmin, I live in Toronto currently. Kuwait is one of the places I was thinking about moving to. How is it there? Good luck with your job search, I am in the same boat.



Toronto? Lucky! I am from Windsor. 
Kuwait is a great place to get teaching experience. I have enjoyed my time here but 2 years is the most I can do in a country where alcohol is prohibited. After a while, you run out of things to do!

E-mail me if you want to know more about Kuwait: [email protected]


----------

